# Mr Amano workshop in Portugal



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

I have decided to create this own topic as not everyone could see this picures in the other post and share with you some great momments I had regarding to this hobby.

I have attended Mr Amano presentation and workshop here in my country in March. He has accepted our invitation to celebrate the 2º Anniversary of the major portuguese tank forum that is www.Aquariofilia.net/forum. The idea I have from him is that he is a very accessible man. He quoted the old relationship between Portugal and Japan wich he has a great deal of respect, always with good humour and available to answer any questions we had during his presentation. As many others, I am a fan of his work and he his, for sure, one of my great inspirations. Here goes some pics I took from the Workshop.

" The Rio *****" presentation - his last book of Amazonia unexplored:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0333.jpg

Preparing the tank ( ADA standard tank 90*45*45) by placing the substrate separators ( cardboard):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0525.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0528.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0533.jpg

Placing Bacter 100,Power Sand, Aquasoil, Bright Sand and levelling the surface of Aquasoil/Bright Sand: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0540.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0545.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0547.jpg

Placing the driftwood covered in moss and showing to the audience:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0548.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0549.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0551.jpg

Placing the plants, like anubias attached to small pieces of driftwood, driftwood with moss, ferns, steam plants, etc. As you can see, the layout begins to take form as these elements are placed in position
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0559.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0566.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0572.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0576.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0578.jpg

Installing the hardware such as lighting, Filter, CO2 and, at the same time, giving the layout the final touch. Mr Amano recruited the help of some people of the audience. Those were very funny momments as the majority of the "recruits" were girls...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0579.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0584.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0588.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0589.jpg

The final result is this, with the water still cloudy, but the overall idea is clearly there.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0592.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0600.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0601.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/FazTeAoMar/PICT0602.jpg

I´m sorry for not having updated photos regarding to this tank.
The plants were provided by Tropica and the rest of the gear was provided by ADA. I must say I like the design, though there´s too much different species of plants for my taste. Besides that and cloudy water, the tank after setup looked great. Love the lines of the border between the sand and aquasoil, not to mention the driftwood wich, in my opinion, completed the layout in 40 or 50%.

What do you think?

Best regards,
André


----------

